# Plow Driver & Heavy Equipment Operator Looking For Work



## Quark3116 (Jan 14, 2009)

*Hi,
I am looking for some work, I am a construction foreman/heavy equipment operator. Work is a little slow during this time of year, especially when it snows alot, so am looking for some work. I have a Class A CDL and a good driving record. I have been operating heavy equipment for 7 years now. I am a hard worker, always early and always understand the bottom line. I live in Elgin, IL which is a suburb of Chicago. So if anybody out there is looking for a extra driver or operator please either private message me or contact me via email at:

[email protected]*


----------



## Mdwstsnow512 (Dec 30, 2007)

hey if u are still looking for something, especially for next year. get a hold of me

[email protected]

thanks
Nate


----------

